# Legacy foot pedal greese?



## jsher (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a 10 year old Legacy with a 20HP Kohler command.
the manual talks about greasing the foot pedal besides the other grease location and parts mentioned to be oiled. I cannot find a grease zirc anywhere for the foot pedal. Trying to solve an issue where the forward and reverse sometimes sticks for a bit...scary!


----------



## jsher (Jun 30, 2010)

Also - I noticed that for forward speed is not as fast anymore. Hydrostatic issue? I have 388hours on the tractor. Manual says change Hydro fluid at 400 hours.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Could be an adjustment issue. No zirk on the pivot point?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

My tractor says the same i think it is the bushing where the rod goes through the frame. It should have one on both sides of the tractor frame. I bought a grease needle for that purpose because there is no zirk.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

wjjones said:


> My tractor says the same i think it is the bushing where the rod goes through the frame. It should have one on both sides of the tractor frame. I bought a grease needle for that purpose because there is no zirk.


That sure sounds a bit funky! Couldn't a person add a zirk to the bushing?


----------

